# Adding weight=better workout??



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm curious if this is possible or if anyone does this?

I was 263lbs when I started to get back into biking a few months ago..

Doing 10mph for like 10 miles every day.. 

When I was done I was pretty beat and tired..

Fast forward to today.

I'm doing 16-18 mph now and 20+ miles everyday during the week with 40+ miles on the weekends..

Just got back from a 20 mile ride.. Seemed really easy.. I wasn't tired at all.. I didn't look at my computer once so I figured it was going to be less miles or less MPH.. but I was wrong.. my MPH was great and I did 20 miles..

I'm now about 215lbs maybe lighter.. and I know I'm obviously getting really good fitness results and general cardiovascular.. 

but it got me thinking.. Runners do this on many occasions, adding weights to their ankles or even a weight belt/chest strap.

What if I was to add 40-50lbs of weight a few times a week?

I guess I could test this with my Heart rate, but I figured I'd ask if anyone does this?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

definitely will make a difference in your workout/ride. Hell like you I lost 24 lbs from the time i started in mid January to now and when I climb i definitely notice a difference in recovery and speed up the climb. 

I notice some guys commute to work that are club racers guys and they're packed to the hilt w/ their backpack and stuff climbing up my area's longer climbs. I'm sure when they dont have that backpack they FLY up that hill


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Just go faster.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Just take it to the next level. Start doing some really good spinning days with high mileage and then push your times and speed up alternating days and weeks. Before you know it, you legs will look like you stole them from the horse in the pasture HAHA.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Better workout*



fastfed said:


> I'm curious if this is possible or if anyone does this?
> 
> I was 263lbs when I started to get back into biking a few months ago..
> 
> ...


On the flats, more weight would mean very little. However, unless you have spun out your biggest gear (which we know you haven't) then all you need to do is up your cadence or shift to a bigger gear and you will get a better workout. In other words, go faster.

Adding weight is more meaningful for runners because they are lifting their entire body weight off the ground with each step. Even there, running faster is the normal way to get a better workout.

If you really want to work harder without going faster, tie that extra weight on a rope and drag it behind the bike. A few bricks or a cinder block will give you a whole new perspective


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

it's a myth. you will just go slower for the same effort. you ride uphill on a bike that is 20 pounds more you may hit your threshold faster, but threshold is threshold. on the heavier bike you will just be going slower for the same effort.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I say adjust your brake to rub a little. Same effect. I don't think real runners add weight, that would just promote injury. They go faster and longer for the workout.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Ankle weighs are the devil's play toys. Don't use them.... ever.

When i was running a lot, we used to do Soup Can runs, however. Run with cans of soup in each hand. More of a novelty than anything. Sometimes, we would leave them in people's mail boxes at the end of the run....


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it's whatever works for you.
I ride w/ heavier wheels/tires in the winter and then feel like a rocket when I switch back to light wheels/tires in the spring. 
Dunno that I'm any stronger for it, but it's a nice mental bump.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I suppose I should bulk up to around 240 lbs, in theory that should make me stronger than I am now at 180. Funny thing though, I was slower when I was heavier, I must have been doing it wrong...


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Just go faster.


This. It ain't the weight, most of that was getting _you_ in shape. Been there myself, not too terribly long ago.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I like to ride with the bike bungie corded to a building for extra resistance. My calves are huge, now.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

fastfed said:


> What if I was to add 40-50lbs of weight a few times a week?


You'd get the same training effects and calories burned as if you rode as hard for as long without the weight, except you'll be more comfortable than if you had the weight on your body, the bike will feel better out of the saddle than if you had that weight in panniers, and you won't get wierd handling going down hill like you might with a trailer.

Ride farther if you planned on going no harder with the weight. Rider harder over the same distance if you planned on keeping the same speed. Climb in a higher gear if you would have run out of cogs with the extra weight. Etc.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Isn't it the same thing with using heavier 'training' wheels or 'training' tires/tubes etc?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

You know, I wonder if it would really make any fitness difference at all. You'd climb slower, descend faster/coast further and cruise flats at the same rate. Average speed and wattage wouldn't change much at all.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

1) are lots of other well trained cyclists training that way? Do respected cycling coaches use this method as part of their training routines?

2) if training with additional weight were actually a viable, superior training method, can you speculate as to what the answer to question #1 would be?


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I say you should add a small parachute on your rides. Think of all the resistance that will give you. Nike makes one for $50.00


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

JustTooBig said:


> 1) are lots of other well trained cyclists training that way? Do respected cycling coaches use this method as part of their training routines?
> 
> 2) if training with additional weight were actually a viable, superior training method, can you speculate as to what the answer to question #1 would be?


Right On.
Plus fancy "bling" versions of bike weights would be on sale on every bike site and in every LBS..._and they aren't_.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

fastfed said:


> What if I was to add 40-50lbs of weight a few times a week?


Aside from it being a bad idea training wise it's also a safety and injury issue. 40-50 pounds presumably in a backpack will have a major bad impact on bike handling. I carry my groceries this way and that's only 20ish pounds going slow.....no way I would want to carry that doing what I do on training rides. I'd think the increased injury potential would speak for itself.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

that's awesome!

Could also be used as an emergency brake for those long alpine descents!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Runners use the parachute. VERY different dynamics. 

I agree 100% with the myth of weighted bike/rider to increase resistance - everyone's right. Just go faster. 

The only caveat - which doesn't negate the previous point - is on group rides. If you find that you're faster than the group but like to ride with them, riding a heavy bike, will slow you down but you'll get a good (better anyway) workout. The pragmatic application of this is guys riding their vintage, single speed, etc. on mixed fitness rides.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Do intervals.

Never, ever use ankle weights.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I think the idea that is not to carry the weight in a back pack. I know that a lot of pro's when training in the off season use a heavier bike because its more durable than a lighter race bike. Where I live, winter is harsh & we just got fresh snow today. 

So in winter I ride a winter beater. Its a much heavier bike ~ 21lbs. I think that it makes for a great workout & come spring when I switch over to my good bike, it makes a great psychological boost when I'm riding the lighter bike because I can climb much better & in general ride much better as well. I know that there was a company that sold lead weights that could be dropped into the seat tube to add weight to a bike for a "harder" workout. Their claim, not mine. Whether this is true or not is debatable but I like I said, when you go from a heavier bike to a lighter one in the spring there is a psychological boost.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

As someone else said, just go faster. Hit hills in a bigger gear keeping the same cadence. Do intervals. I dropped 40 lbs last year and still don't have a problem making my legs feel like mush by the end of a ride.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Psychological, almost entirely*



gamara said:


> So in winter I ride a winter beater. Its a much heavier bike ~ 21lbs. I think that it makes for a great workout & come spring when I switch over to my good bike, it makes a great psychological boost when I'm riding the lighter bike because I can climb much better & in general ride much better as well. .


21 pounds is "much heavier"? How light is your lighter bike? If it's a very light 16 pounds, and you weigh 150, and you carry a full water bottle, the total weight you're carrying uphill with the "much heavier" bike is about 3% more than with the lighter. That's really not enough difference to make you climb much better. Your lighter bike probably handles better, feels "quicker," maybe is a little stiffer. So you feel faster. NTTAWWT. But you're not really getting a better workout on the heavier bike.

.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

While the suggestion that i have won't add resistance it will greatly help you monitor your fitness. Have you thought about a heart rate monitor? I love mine for monitoring my fitness while I climb out of my winter doldrums.


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 23, 2011)

Fill a water bottle with lead shot and see what its like.

MrR


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I put two bowling balls tied together in a backpack when I ride. It is a lot of fun going up hills. Much better workout.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> I put two bowling balls tied together in a backpack when I ride. It is a lot of fun going up hills. Much better workout.


But the balls always fall out and roll down the hill before you get to the top, and you have to go back and pick them up and start over, right?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> But the balls always fall out and roll down the hill before you get to the top, and you have to go back and pick them up and start over, right?


That's why it is important to train with a partner.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

MisterMike said:


> Plus fancy "bling" versions of bike weights would be on sale on every bike site and in every LBS..._and they aren't_.


Bet they'd be encased in carbon fiber, with Ti hardware too.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> That's why it is important to train with a partner.


It would force attacks and counter-attacks wouldn't it?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> But the balls always fall out and roll down the hill before you get to the top, and you have to go back and pick them up and start over, right?


That's a Myth.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> But the balls always fall out and roll down the hill before you get to the top, and you have to go back and pick them up and start over, right?


That is a fallacy. You have to use a good backpack, not the cheap crap school kids walk around with these days. My backpack is heavy duty and came from Eastern Mountain. I stuff newspaper around the balls so they don’t bounce around. My workout is better than yours, don’t doubt me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> That is a fallacy. You have to use a good backpack, not the cheap crap school kids walk around with these days. My backpack is heavy duty and came from Eastern Mountain. I stuff newspaper around the balls so they don’t bounce around. My workout is better than yours, don’t doubt me.


Don't blame me. The gods condemned you to that fate for your hubris (which apparently has not been much diminished).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Debate*



gamara said:


> I know that there was a company that sold lead weights that could be dropped into the seat tube to add weight to a bike for a "harder" workout. Their claim, not mine. Whether this is true or not is debatable but I like I said, when you go from a heavier bike to a lighter one in the spring there is a psychological boost.


No, it's not debateable. If you go harder, you get a better workout. If adding weight makes you slower, and you don't go harder, you don't get a better workout. 

Switching to a lighter bike/wheels can give you a psychological boost, but that lasts for a day or so.


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

fontarin said:


> As someone else said, just go faster. Hit hills in a bigger gear keeping the same cadence. Do intervals. I dropped 40 lbs last year and still don't have a problem making my legs feel like mush by the end of a ride.


Thats why I was wondering.. I don't have hills.. But what I do have, and why I thought it wouldn't hurt.. RED LIGHTS.. Imagine NYC but not that bad, lol.. Seriously, every 1/4 mile it seems I'm stopping.. I know going a steady speed weight won't make a difference, but being that I'm constantly stopping, it'd probably help.. But after thinking about it, you all are right, its to much hassle and won't be that beneficial.. The parachute now, lol..

Just gonna take my fitness for what it is.. I'm up to doing 90 miles this week and still have 3 more days left.. I never did 100 miles in a week, let alone more.. (I know not big miles for you guys but for me it is)


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah, yeah, what else is new. I was forced to push the damn boulder up the hill, now they force me to replace it with bowling balls when I ride. Sisophous is no sissy, I still get the job done and get a better workout than you. Take that!


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> No, it's not debateable. If you go harder, you get a better workout. If adding weight makes you slower, and you don't go harder, you don't get a better workout.
> 
> Switching to a lighter bike/wheels can give you a psychological boost, but that lasts for a day or so.


Actually there is no debate. I clearly said that this company that made the weights made those claims, not me. As for riding a heavier bike & then switching to a more efficient & lighter bike, well that psychological boost doesn't really go away for me. I really enjoy the ride of my lighter bike because the 2 bikes ride radically different. Its night & day how different they each ride.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

You wont convince Kerry that any road bike rides different, even one on 300g rims with and silk tubulars and one on 600g rims and 30tpi clinchers  Ive seen the numbers, they dont match up with the experience. 

But yeah.. intervals. Tabata invervals at that. It could change your daily 20 mile rides, into 5 minutes that have you completely wiped out. Read up on it, its simple and straight forward, and effective.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

dekindy said:


> Do intervals.
> 
> Never, ever use ankle weights.


^ THIS ^


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

fastfed said:


> Thats why I was wondering.. I don't have hills.. But what I do have, and why I thought it wouldn't hurt.. RED LIGHTS.. Imagine NYC but not that bad, lol.. Seriously, every 1/4 mile it seems I'm stopping.. I know going a steady speed weight won't make a difference, but being that I'm constantly stopping, it'd probably help.. But after thinking about it, you all are right, its to much hassle and won't be that beneficial.. The parachute now, lol..
> 
> Just gonna take my fitness for what it is.. I'm up to doing 90 miles this week and still have 3 more days left.. I never did 100 miles in a week, let alone more.. (I know not big miles for you guys but for me it is)


I would just work on riding faster than you are currently:

31.11 in 2:36 (11.93 avg) 
19.71 in 1:20 (14.62 avg)
40.30 in 3:08 (12.82 avg)

thats 13 mph avg in a pan flat area


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> I put two bowling balls tied together in a backpack when I ride. It is a lot of fun going up hills. Much better workout.


I always carry 2 massive balls in a bag.

Never tried tying them together before, though. Is that to keep them from chafing on the saddle?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I see zero benefit of training with extra weight. You can simply increase your intensity via speed. Adding weight could be a hazard as it could shift during riding and cause handling issues.

BTW, I invited a guy to join our group one morning and was up front with him that we average 20-22mph on our rides. He shows up with a cross bike with flat bars and paniers loaded with 60 lbs of weight. Needless to say, he got dropped in short order.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

ride up to a group of racers and flip them off good. You'll get a workout....


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> BTW, I invited a guy to join our group one morning and was up front with him that we average 20-22mph on our rides. He shows up with a cross bike with flat bars and paniers loaded with 60 lbs of weight. Needless to say, he got dropped in short order.



Lol'd


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

ewitz said:


> I would just work on riding faster than you are currently:
> 
> 31.11 in 2:36 (11.93 avg)
> 19.71 in 1:20 (14.62 avg)
> ...



LOL I assume you found my name through my program.. That being said, you realize that includes stopping.. My average speed for all the rides was over 15mph.

That's moving speed BTW, which includes a ton of red lights..

Here you go.. 

my 20mile run

Ave Speed	14.62mph
Ave Pace	4m 6s
Moving Time	1h 13m 43s
Ave Moving Speed	15.98mph
Ave Moving Pace	3m 45s
Max Speed 21.57mph

Just to show you how its calculated

40 mile run


Ave Speed	12.82mph
Ave Pace	4m 40s
Moving Time	2h 36m 44s
Ave Moving Speed	15.33mph
Ave Moving Pace	3m 54s
Max Speed 26.34mph

Ave speed includes the time I stop, so again, I go by moving speed..


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

fastfed said:


> but it got me thinking.. Runners do this on many occasions, adding weights to their ankles or even a weight belt/chest strap.


You're mistaking joggers for runners. Authentic runners just go faster. Another tip is if they're wearing anything that produces music they're just joggers.

David


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Misunderstanding*



TomH said:


> You wont convince Kerry that any road bike rides different, even one on 300g rims with and silk tubulars and one on 600g rims and 30tpi clinchers  Ive seen the numbers, they dont match up with the experience.


What you are saying is that your beliefs and feelings trump the physics. I never said that there's no difference between those two wheels but rather that the differences can be easily calculated and they are apparently less than what you want to believe. Show me some power meter data and climbing speeds that match your beliefs, then we can talk. Until then, "feelings" are not the same as data.


----------

